# new arra's



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

here's some arra's im building right now, any idea's for color options for dipping and cresting??


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

all 12


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

I like the natural look....


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

1 skinned, and 1 regular, all i need are my fletchs put on


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

1 more


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

last one, finished item!!!


----------



## Jr. bowman MI (Jan 3, 2004)

Looking good wade, I like the one on the righ the best... Josh keep it up


----------



## redtab78 (Sep 27, 2003)

last one


----------

